# Photobucket Working?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Photobucket images aren't loading when I am browsing anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its just taken me a few attempts to get in....then kept signing me out,,,,,,,seems ok now tho


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah just used it all seems ok .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry gents it's while I am browsing the forum and other websites the pictures aren't loadin into my browser, just getting the dreaded red-x


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also getting the same on here, noticed a few posts from members not loading the images


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's another strange one, since this morning I can't access youtube using the IE browser but I can using the AOL browser


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> Here's another strange one, since this morning I can't access youtube using the IE browser but I can using the AOL browser


I had a bit of a problem like this the other day - I uninstalled and then re-installed Flash Player 9 which fixed it 

Have you tried turning it off and on again?





















I actually got this from one of our IT guys the other day...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another strange one, since this morning I can't access youtube using the IE browser but I can using the AOL browser
> ...


Nope didn't work







..... I bet it is the sneaky sods at AOLUK/TalkTalk trying to force you to use their crap browser ..... works fine on the AOL browser


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Reboot your router, so it changes the DNS servers. That should fix it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Reboot your router, so it changes the DNS servers. That should fix it.


I have still got an ADSL Broadband Modem







can that be rebooted? Besides how come it works OK in the AOL browser and not in the IE browser?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Just disconnect from 'net and reconnect in about 10 minutes. Also clear your temporary files.

Get yourself a router it's a lot more stable and safer too.

AOL caches everything, it's not the true internet.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nope







didnt work ..... I still don't know why I can get Youtube if I use the AOL browser and get nothing if I use the IE browser


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very strange indeed.

To me it sounds like a DNS error.

I'll have a think.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

strange_too said:


> I'll have a think.












I am still not seeing photobucket images either .... all very strange


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's an AOL-UK issue apparently; there are lots of irate posts on the Digital Spy forum about it, AOL-UK are migrating everyone to a new network, I was "migrated" yesterday which coincided with the start of the problem ...... I NEED to change and get away from these bozos


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

That says it's all. AOL are one of the worst ISP in the UK, a close second is Talk Talk. Especially now they have joined together, it's not going to get any better.

A good low cost ISP is Plus.net and it's UK based too


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'm with Aol and use photobucket and to be honest, I haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> I'm with Aol and use photobucket and to be honest, I haven't noticed any problems.


Have you been migrated yet?









I have just asked for my MAC code I am off to fast.co.uk when I get it


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

JoT said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Aol and use photobucket and to be honest, I haven't noticed any problems.
> ...


Probably not.







Good luck in getting your mac code, by all accounts Aol are not very forthcoming in giving them. I read somewhere that people were still waiting for them 6 weeks after they requested them. They took a lot of flak for that so hopefully they've got their act together.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It was the Pakistan authorities trying to ban Youtube apparently







everything seems to be working OK now


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Whoo Hooo !!! ..... I am free of AOL ... signed up with fast.co.uk .... now wireless as well


----------

